# Maxi-Paw Issues



## MichaelReefer (10 mo ago)

Good afternoon.

So, my home has six Maxi-Paws in the back yard, with three lines (two on each). I have been having an intermittent problem for the last few weeks which I cant quite figure out. RANDOM heads have been not oscillating, they will go one direction, stop, and stay there. If I push the head to the opposite side, it will cycle back to the original it was stuck on... It is now happening to random heads, which I guess I dont really understand? Does anyone have any ideas? I just bought a tool to remove them, I figured I might as well take them out and clean them to see if that is it. It just seems odd how its happening to random heads now.


----------

